# Вопрос по креплению ремней



## Евгения А (11 Окт 2019)

Здравствуйте. Помогите, пожалуйста, советом. Я работаю с группой детей, играю на баяне. Баян - этюд 205 М, производства 70-х годов, весит 8 кг. Удобнее играть стоя, чтобы не было привязки к месту. И случился такой казус: не выдержала верхняя клепка, на которой крепится ремень, отклепалась. Дома эту клепку сняли. Выяснили, что к баяну она крепится хлипенькими такими саморезиками, на одном и резьбы не было И возникает вопрос: для игры стоя достаточно ли такого крепления ремней? Именно клепка и саморезы.Или лучше как-то доработать? Этюд все-таки считается ученическим баяном, и , вероятно, для игры стоя и не предназначен. Может кто-то сталкивался с подобной ситуацией...


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2019)

Евгения А,

Ну а тяжеленные готово-выборные инструменты как по-вашему крепятся? Те же самые саморезы... И стоя на них играют, жертвуя позвоночником
Хотя лучше, наверное, что-то такое


----------



## acco (11 Окт 2019)

Может где то и саморезами крепится, но все же лучше переделать и сделать с резьбой и внутри корпуса закрутить с шайбами.
Например итальянцы (Pigini то точно) крепления доп. ремня прикручивают саморезами. Вырвать такой не проблема. Нужно такое переделывать, а правильнее, доделывать.


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2019)

acco, 

на 8 то кг? Там держать нечего


----------



## acco (11 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> на 8 то кг? Там держать нечего


Ну может быть, но все же надежней я бы сделал с резьбой.


----------



## Евгения А (11 Окт 2019)

vev написал(а):


> Евгения А,
> 
> Ну а тяжеленные готово-выборные инструменты как по-вашему крепятся? Те же самые саморезы... И стоя на них играют, жертвуя позвоночником
> Хотя лучше, наверное, что-то такое
> Посмотреть вложение 8546


Я думаю, не те же саморезы, а хотя бы толще. Те ну уж очень тонюсенькие. Как на вашей картинке - такое же крепление на ремнях внизу. Ну да, выглядит более надежно



vev написал(а):


> acco,
> 
> на 8 то кг? Там держать нечего


Может быть. Но клепка отлетела. Хорошо хоть поймать успела


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2019)

Евгения А, 

Из Италии вот такие привозил.


----------



## Kuzalogly (11 Окт 2019)

Купите винтики впотай на 4. Засверлитесь в полукорпус. Изнутри шайбы пошире и гайки две в контру. Мир рухнет, а баян- нет)). Чтобы не было сомнений в проникновении воздуха- вокруг шайбы накидать мастику и расплавить.


----------



## vev (11 Окт 2019)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Купите винтики впотай на 4. Засверлитесь в полукорпус. Изнутри шайбы пошире и гайки две в контру. Мир рухнет, а баян- нет)). Чтобы не было сомнений в проникновении воздуха- вокруг шайбы накидать мастику и расплавить.


вот-вот...

Или на силикон посадить вместо мастики...


----------



## Евгения А (16 Окт 2019)

Огромное всем спасибо за подсказки


----------

